# Reccomend a pee pad brand and holder or tray



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could reccomend a pee pad brand and also a tray. Im hoping for the pee pads to be a brand I can buy locally somewhere like walmart, kmart, or tractorsupply. We do have a petsmart but its over an hour away. I like the brand we got, but they have to be ordered online.

Also, I would like to get a pee pad tray for them. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good one for a chihuahua.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bianca never got the hang of pee pads, so I don't know if there's new. But Cosmo did fine with the Wal-mart brand (white and blue packaging). I don't know the brand but I found a frame online to hold them. Four metal dowl rod pieces that fit into plastic corners with rubber X on top to push pad into. I also know someone that uses very large pads ment for elderly folks bed protection. Found in the feminine hygiene/Depends section. No frame to hold those though.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I use the pee pads from Walmart.....hang on a sec I'll go look at their name.........OK, it's OUT! Moisture Lock Training Pads. They're a little thicker and more absorbent than any others I've used, but cost the same or less. 

Personally I've never had success with any of the holders for the pads. Not because they don't hold the pads, but because I couldn't get my dogs past their suspicion of the holders  They would hardly even set food on the various ones I tried, and if they won't get on them, they're not much use, huh? 

The pee pads are on hardwood flooring so they tend to slip around. I put a towel under them and that keeps them in place. Sometimes I use a couple tiny pieces of double sided tape and that works well too.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

The ones I like is Simple Solutions. Here in MA I have a Petsmart about 30 minutes away. If I print out their internet price for them, the store will match it!! But I ordered them online from Valley Pet Supply. I bought 3 boxes of 100 so I could get free shipping. They were approximately $27.00 per box. I use them at work and home because he comes to work with us. I like them because they have run-off guard. Which, occasionally doesn't work, but it still helps! He is also trained to go outside, so they last a long time. Some days he doesn't use one at all!!


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

If you have trouble with holders, What about using the rubber rug pads. Ya know for rugs that are out there with no backing.
Just sayin'


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico uses Four Paws Wee Wee Pads. They are quilted and very thin, and strong. I use a large --I guess it is a cat litter tray for the wee wee pad--because Rico is a leg-lifter and the sides help contain the wee..


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I order them on-line...large quantities are less money and free delivery..amazon...I have also ordered form Petsmart and Petco too..


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i use the washable pee pads. they are wonderful!! i highly recommend them. the ones i got are called Pooch Pads. they are expensive but there are cheaper brands out there. i didnt discover them until Minnie and Tootise were around 6 months old. i wish i would of known about them sooner. Minnie and Tootsie use to love to shred there pee pads up when they were pups. but as soon as i used the washable kind . things got alot easier. 
i got some other washable pee pads as a gift from someone , they are alot less expensive than the pooch pads. if you are interested , i can look up the company. you order them online, and delivery doesnt take long at all .


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

elaina said:


> i use the washable pee pads. they are wonderful!! i highly recommend them. the ones i got are called Pooch Pads. they are expensive but there are cheaper brands out there. i didnt discover them until Minnie and Tootise were around 6 months old. i wish i would of known about them sooner. Minnie and Tootsie use to love to shred there pee pads up when they were pups. but as soon as i used the washable kind . things got alot easier.
> *i got some other washable pee pads as a gift from someone , they are alot less expensive than the pooch pads. if you are interested , i can look up the company. *you order them online, and delivery doesnt take long at all .


Yes, please!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

here's the link. it may seem like alot but will save you money in the long run and for me i found they are better than the disposable kind 

( someone else may have some other good sites to get them at too, but this is a good one )
they sell the disposable ones here too , the washable ones and the more expensive washable ones that are called the pooch pads. 

Puppy Pads - Puppy Training Pads - Puppy Pee Pads - Dog Wee Wee Pads


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I use the Ugodog potty system for Zoey, works great I love it....She doesn't get pee on her feet or bottom as it goes through the grate to the pad.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

i use the hartz brand, the sell them at walgreens $10 for 50 pads they are the cheapest but they work well enough with they tray


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I use these for Lacey. Amazon.com: Iris Neat 'n Dry Floor Protection and Training Pet Pads, Regular, 100 Count: Pet Supplies
The urine odor is really cut down with these, because when the pad absorbs liquid, it turns it into a gel. They're also fast-absorbing because of this and it keeps her feet dry! I use the small tray by Iris, as well.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

top paw training pads, from a petstore and the tray UGODOG. i love it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I use washable hospital bed or chair pads. I get them here:
Washable Chair Pads

or here:
Reusable Bedpads/Underpads For Incontinence Care

I think both also sell on ebay. I may have purchased one set there first.
Bought the first ones well over a year ago and have not used paper pads since.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I use the Arm & Hammer brand ones for Hotchi. He is the only one that uses them, but i have also used the walmart brand and they work just as good. For some reason he prefers to use the pads and doesnt like to potty outside. Olivia and Knuckles refuse to use the pads and will only go outside lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We use the out! brand from walmart as well. Locally, I haven't found a better deal for disposable pads anywhere yet, without ordering online. We bought a tray from walmart as well, one that has "walls" around it, and Odie hated it. However, we found one that is just basically a square of metal, with four "claws" at the corners that you shove the corner of the pee pad in, and it works well.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Karen, I have a question about this:



jesuschick said:


> I use washable hospital bed or chair pads. I get them here:
> Washable Chair Pads


The first picture shows bed pads/chair pads, and the next chair pads. They both measure 17 x 24, and yet the second product is 1/2 the price ($3.95) of the first one.($7.00) Do you happen to know why? I just can't see any differences that would make the one so much cheaper.


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

I ordered the washable chair pads, the 12 pack for the cheaper price. It was supposed to be the pad thats pictured as white. When I got the pack, most of my pads were the cheaper plaid ones they have on their website. Tried contacting their customer service, and no one will get back to me.

I only wanted white pee pads, as I dont want him learning he can pee on anything on the floor.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I get our at our Meijer store in Michigan only but like walmart their brand is Strong and always having sales so I stock up. I went to Wal-mart got their holder. Pads fit good up and down but little short on sides. But it OK . I go threw a lot as my cat decided she wants to use them too when i am not looking. GRR!!! I pick it up at night that when she wants to use it. But sometime I forget. 
But with summer coming I am going to take her out a lot. and back to using them again in winter


----------



## LolaKaty (Jul 18, 2012)

Just curious how many out there use washable wee wee pads. My naughty little girl who will be one next month must be going through her teenage rebellious period as she just started to rip her wee wee pads and bring them through the house! Yuck! For the past week I have been trying all sort of gadgets to secure them: pad holders, masking tape, etc. and decided to go with the washable pads and use my 5 lb. arm weights to secure the corners. Ha! Seems to be working as she can no longer move the pad nor rip the paper! Gotta keep outsmarting them!!! Do you use regular detergent or use bleach to wash them?


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

The instructions that came with my washable pee pads suggested one half cup of bleach. I've since begun using other washable pads than the ones I originally purchased, and they didn't come with washing instructions. But I continue to use the bleach and there has been no problem washing them that way.

Honestly, I'd use bleach no matter what the instructions said. I want those suckers STERILE! Plus I like that the bleach will help kill any germs left in the washer as a result of washing pee-ridden pads in there.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I use Four Paws Wee-Wee Pads Extra Large Puppy Housebreaking Pads... 









then put rewashable pads(Circo Crib pads) on top of the disposable ones...... double protection and the disposable pads lasts longer since they are only changed if there are leaks...





.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

EZwhelp.com has really reasonable pads. You can even buy used ones. I plan to buy here next time I need some. Pooch pads are really expensive. I also found that bleach eats them up really fast. 
pam in TX


----------



## Violet butterfly (Jan 10, 2013)

I just bought two washable pads from Amazo yesterday. They are $9 plus change for 30x32 and reviews said they had been using them for over a year and still like new. if I like using them will buy more. They seem to be more absorbable than disposable and a lot cheaper in the long term.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I got mine from a hospital supply place. they are wonderful. I have 3 chi's who use them.


----------

